# "Say whaaaat?"



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Man I haven't posted anything on Jaid in a while


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*say whaaat?*

Cute picture! Cockatiels are the most expressive birds! Just the movement of their crests can express so much!


----------



## Daisy2016 (Dec 17, 2016)

I love that pic!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

You're such a ham, Jaid!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

'Yo...you talk'n to me? Yeah, you. You talkin'n to me?' LOLOLOL


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Cute! 
Yes, cockatiels are incredibly expressive. The other day I had gone out and when I came home he threw a tantrum while I was fixing a couple of things in the other room. When I finally went to his room you should have seen his face! Priceless. I should have taken a photo but I didn't have a camera handy...


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

littletiel said:


> Cute!
> Yes, cockatiels are incredibly expressive. The other day I had gone out and when I came home he threw a tantrum while I was fixing a couple of things in the other room. When I finally went to his room you should have seen his face! Priceless. I should have taken a photo but I didn't have a camera handy...


Yessss! Don't you HATE it when they're adorable and there's no camera at hand? Or if there's a camera ready, they stop doing what they were doing when you're about to press the button? ARRRRG! LOL!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

vampiric_conure said:


> Yessss! Don't you HATE it when they're adorable and there's no camera at hand? Or if there's a camera ready, they stop doing what they were doing when you're about to press the button? ARRRRG! LOL!


Joey goes into what I think of as "Mom has the camera! All cuteness MUST stop!" mode as soon as he sees a camera or my phone. Little brat!  So far I've gotten a few sneaky pics of him with one of his Christmas toys, but that is it today.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Haha, adorable


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Is that Jaid? Never seen him in a while.


----------

